

Bayesian Informal Logic and Fallacy (2003) [pdf] - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/docs/statistics/2003-korb.pdf

======
canjobear
The actual discussion of fallacies starts on pdf page 11 / paper page 51.

I found the discussion of Bayesianism before that to be confusing and long-
winded, and I am a Bayesian.

------
stdbrouw
Better PDF:
[http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~korb/pubs/fallacy.pdf](http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~korb/pubs/fallacy.pdf)

